# Vapers Win Big: House Committee Passes Amendment To Save E-Cigarettes



## Franky (10/5/16)

The House Appropriations Committee passed an amendment Tuesday that could save 99 percent of e-cigarette products from prohibition.

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is set to announce its so-called “deeming” regs, which would require all e-cigarette products that came on the market after February 15, 2007 (predicate date), to go through the onerous Pre-Market Tobacco Application (PMTA) process — which could cost millions of dollars per product.



Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/19/v...amendment-to-save-e-cigarettes/#ixzz48GAUMtj0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (10/5/16)

This happened before the regs got handed down, unfortunately the amendments were not included.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

method1 said:


> This happened before the regs got handed down, unfortunately the amendments were not included.




Oh FFS! Nooooo


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

Why are we freaking out about America?... I started wondering about this today.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Oh no - 
@Franky I got quite excited when I saw your thread title....
Thanks for the info @method1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why are we freaking out about America?... I started wondering about this today.


That's where our nic, some juices and some concentrates come from, firstly.

And secondly because our government are a bunch of balloons who will follow suit.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (10/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> That's where our nic, some juices and some concentrates come from, firstly.
> 
> And secondly because our government are a bunch of balloons who will follow suit.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Agreed, and a lot of innovation comes from the US. 
The market there is being frozen, so potentially no twisted messes v3, for example. 
Obviously this is going to have ramifications beyond the US borders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

method1 said:


> Agreed, and a lot of innovation comes from the US.
> The market there is being frozen, so potentially no twisted messes v3, for example.
> Obviously this is going to have ramifications beyond the US borders.


Oh ye :/

And to stand in solidarity with our US friends, who basically taught us how to make proper juice.

Seriously though, where's the 'like' thing on Tapatalk gone?


Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (10/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> T
> And secondly because our government are a bunch of balloons who will follow suit.



Grow up and stop talking crap.
We live in one of the most freest Countries in the World. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

DaveH said:


> Grow up and stop talking crap.
> We live in one of the most freest Countries in the World.
> Dave



I beg your pardon? 

And what exactly does 'being free' have to do with writing legislature?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

method1 said:


> Agreed, and a lot of innovation comes from the US.
> The market there is being frozen, so potentially no twisted messes v3, for example.
> Obviously this is going to have ramifications beyond the US borders.


Hey bro not all of us simply copy something from the US and shove a label on it...

Lets keep our focus on creativity. Innovate. Dont immitate. 

Messes V2 is doing me just fine. Cant wait to see the local innovations.

Vapes were invented in China.


----------



## method1 (10/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hey bro not all of us simply copy something from the US and shove a label on it...



You seem to have entirely missed the point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (10/5/16)

Things went south fast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (11/5/16)




----------



## Johanvdmrw (11/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (11/5/16)




----------



## Duffie12 (11/5/16)

One of the problems I see is that regardless of what laws other countries implement the USA is such a big and important market that without the support of that market a lot of R&D may no longer be sustainable.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (11/5/16)

I will personally start the black market if that happens here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

method1 said:


> This happened before the regs got handed down, unfortunately the amendments were not included.


Not my understanding.

It was hoped that the FDA would change the predicate date before publishing the deeming regulations, but they did not.

The so called Cole-Bishop amendment will change the predicate date from 2007 to August 2016. The article the OP linked just says that this amendment was passed by the House Appropriations Committee. 

This amendment must still go through other stages (Congress) and must be finally voted on before the end of the year. It is widely expected that it will pass.

Should it pass it will bring a lot of relief, but hugely stifle innovation beyond that new date.

http://www.tobaccoreporter.com/2016/05/vapor-industry-scrutinizes-new-rules/
http://www.cspdailynews.com/categor...ndfather-date-takes-center-stage-deeming-regs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (12/5/16)

@Andre thanks for clarifying. 

There does seem to still be some hope that the amendments will be added.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

